# Angry Andy Plus & Informant Overdrive



## Many__Of__Horror (Dec 4, 2019)

Finished up these builds this week.

*Angry Andy Plus*
First pedal I ever built was the Angry Andy which absolutely fit into my distortion sound. It however started mucking up recently due to my terrible soldering etc. I thought I may as well build the premo version now that I have a few more builds under my belt these days.
Used bicolour LEDs, Red to indicate power and Green for engaged. Really love having the boost channel available. Pretty tight for stomping on however.











*Informant Overdrive*

I got the original version of this pedal a while back and thought it was pretty versatile. A mate also really liked it so I built him one for an Xmas present. I like the new Hyperfade design he has going so decided to copy that for the graphics, plus we are both 1981 kids so had to keep the design.
Did some A/B tests with the original and I was able to dial it in to be identical on a lot of different settings which was great fun to test out. I was having difficulties fitting the 3PDT board on the latest batch of switches I bought so gave it a go doing it the old fashioned way for a change.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 4, 2019)

Beautiful artwork!  Nice builds.


----------



## Barry (Dec 4, 2019)

Those look Great!


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 4, 2019)

Great job, artwork looks great too!


----------



## Ktid (Dec 4, 2019)

Beautiful artwork man, I am currently building the informant myself and if I could I`d like to ask you a question about the IC100. It calls for the LT1054 but where I bought mine from there were two, an LT1054CP (Bipolar Regulated) & LT1054IP (Switched-Capacitor). Would you remember which one was used and if they make a difference? Thank you and really amazing builds!


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Dec 4, 2019)

Ktid said:


> Beautiful artwork man, I am currently building the informant myself and if I could I`d like to ask you a question about the IC100. It calls for the LT1054 but where I bought mine from there were two, an LT1054CP (Bipolar Regulated) & LT1054IP (Switched-Capacitor). Would you remember which one was used and if they make a difference? Thank you and really amazing builds!


I used the LT1054CP


----------



## falzhobel (Dec 4, 2019)

Ktid said:


> Beautiful artwork man, I am currently building the informant myself and if I could I`d like to ask you a question about the IC100. It calls for the LT1054 but where I bought mine from there were two, an LT1054CP (Bipolar Regulated) & LT1054IP (Switched-Capacitor). Would you remember which one was used and if they make a difference? Thank you and really amazing builds!



I've read that they have exactly the same specs. I was nervous too since the Muzzle use one.


----------



## Ktid (Dec 4, 2019)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> I used the LT1054CP


Thank you man!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 4, 2019)

The _ONLY _difference between LT1054CP and LT1054IP is the rated operating temperature range. They come off of the same fab line and are tested over temp. LT1054CP is guaranteed to meet spec from 0C to +70C.  LT1054IP is guaranteed to meet spec  from -40C to +85C.


----------



## Mourguitars (Dec 5, 2019)

They look awesome ..congrats !

Mike


----------



## benny_profane (Dec 5, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> The _ONLY _difference between LT1054CP and LT1054IP is the rated operating temperature range. They come off of the same fab line and are tested over temp. LT1054CP is guaranteed to meet spec from 0C to +70C.  LT1054IP is guaranteed to meet spec  from -40C to +85C.


It should be noted, though, that the suffix with other charge pumps (e.g., TC1044) does have meaningful impact on the EC/specs.


----------



## stevel (Dec 19, 2019)

Any chance you would share your colorful artwork as a file that I can adapt to my own build?


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Dec 19, 2019)

stevel said:


> Any chance you would share your colorful artwork as a file that I can adapt to my own build?


I did my artwork in Powerpoint as I am terrible with all those fancy layering programs. Unfortunately it won't let me copy the files here. Is a .PDF version useful?


----------



## cooder (Dec 20, 2019)

Those look excellent! Certainly tight button aiming skills required on the Angry Andy Plus... I dig the Informant, might have to get me one too! Great builds!


----------



## stevel (Dec 22, 2019)

Many__Of__Horror said:


> I did my artwork in Powerpoint as I am terrible with all those fancy layering programs. Unfortunately it won't let me copy the files here. Is a .PDF version useful?



Yes, a pdf would be great. Thanks,


----------



## eaglehat (Dec 22, 2019)

The black on black 1981 looks so good!! (Or is it clear on black?) How did you do the lettering on that one? Looks so crisp and neat.


----------



## phi1 (Dec 22, 2019)

The black on black is the actual 1981 pedal, which he A/B tested to compare.

I’ve been curious to try a black on clear water slide decal over a matte black enclosure, to see if it would turn out, but haven’t yet. Curious if anyone else has.


----------



## eaglehat (Dec 22, 2019)

Ahh, okay! I’d never seen the original.
I’ve been looking into the Cricut after seeing a few builds here using them for graphics. I’ll bet black Cricut cut lettering would look great on matte black.


----------



## Many__Of__Horror (Dec 23, 2019)

Sorry for the delay, These should just print to size. I used a white water slide decal for the Angry Andy+ & clear for the Informant. Slight colour background on the Andy to be able to see the line to cut around.


----------

